# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie

## rasdri

hi ik ben 24 jaar oud en menstrueer zinds enkele jaren zoo onregelmatig heb geen omgang met iemand nog ben ik zwanger wat kan het probleem zijn het heeft tog niets te maken met mijn bevruchtbaar heid

----------


## rasdri

en ja ben ook van plan een gezin te stichten want na enkele maanden stap ik in mijn huwelijks bootje

----------


## willemijn2

> hi ik ben 24 jaar oud en menstrueer zinds enkele jaren zoo onregelmatig heb geen omgang met iemand nog ben ik zwanger wat kan het probleem zijn het heeft tog niets te maken met mijn bevruchtbaar heid


Ik ben geen dokter, en dat is ook het eerste advies dat ik je zou geven, Ga langs de huisarts.
Als je niet menstrueerd, ben je niet vruchtbaar. Onregelmatigheid heeft dus invloed. Maar het is niet zo "zwart / wit" als ik net schreef. Als je zwanger wil worden kan dat gewoon, maar de kans op een voltreffer, kan even op zich laten wachten.

Door bijvoorbeeld de temperatuur methode kan je achter het moment komen, wanneer je ovuleerd. Dit kan dan elke maand op een ander tijdstip zijn maar je herkent in de tabel dan het moment. Zodra je dat bekende punt meet in de ochtend, weet je dat de tijd rijp is.

Veel succes

----------

